# Let the games begin!!!



## shanna (Jun 8, 2012)

Flying in tomorrow and hope to wet a line by late afternoon.  Thanks for all the information and maybe go fishing with someone.  Staying on Jekyll through the 16th.  Bringing the computer and hope to share some positive fishing reports.  thanks again.  I won't be in Nebraska anymore....


----------



## Rodsmith (Jun 8, 2012)

shanna said:


> Flying in tomorrow and hope to wet a line by late afternoon.  Thanks for all the information and maybe go fishing with someone.  Staying on Jekyll through the 16th.  Bringing the computer and hope to share some positive fishing reports.  thanks again.  I won't be in Nebraska anymore....



Good deal!! The tides are starting to improve now and I hope this weather pattern improves for you as well. The fish are definately here now, and it's really hard to go out and not catch something. Good luck to you!!


----------



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2012)

There should be a group of people surf fishing somewhere around the soccer complex.  If you walk the beach late afternoon you shouldn't miss us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Dooooood, hire one of GON guides !!!


----------



## killswitch (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooood, hire one of GON guides !!!



Or pack up and visit the soccer complex area...............gafshr gots the mojo


----------



## shanna (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't fish to day.  Got to the Villas at 6pm.  Long day of travel.  Looks a lot different from any other saltwater fishing I've done, water is so dirty compared to the Gulf where I have some experience. Used to free lining some shrimp in some passes. I've bought some squid that I'm going to cut up, need to get some good shrimp.  Seems like most of the shore spots are better on a outgoing tide.   Low tide tomorrow, I think is around 8am.  Best low tide spot?  I hate being from Nebraska sometimes. Going to put the rods together now and get a game plan for tomorrow.  If any guide has a split charter open connect me.  Thanks..


----------



## shanna (Jun 10, 2012)

Checked out St Andrews park and the creek that runs into it on the north, can you walk there during high tide so you can fish the outgoing tide? Drove to the fishing pier by Sea jays and checked out the creek to the north. At 8am then I finally started fishing by the pier on the north end.  Got some mud minnows and caught 3 flounder and 3 sea bass?  released the fish and now need to take the wife out for brunch/lunch..


----------



## erock (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice job on the flounder! If youre looking for something to do tonight the place to be is the Rah Bar at Latitude 31 on the wharf in the historic distric. Weather permitting The Warfratz will be playing on the dock and they have the best shrimp on the island.


----------



## shanna (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got back fro B&J's at Darien.  I'm stuffed but didn't try the shrimp, we had the buffet.  sounds like we need to make another trip for the seafood.  It's almost high tide..  Where to fish now?  I think I'm heading to the south end of the island.  Have to find out if I can get to the creek north of St. Andrews park during high tide..  I'm having a great time. Thanks for any help..


----------



## shanna (Jun 10, 2012)

Caught 2 little sea trout under the bridge where you leave Jekyll.  Boardwalk to the beach at the soccer complex was closed an it didn't look like I could get to the creek North of St. Andrews without walking on the dunes.  Maybe back to the flounder at low tide. Maybe too many reports????? I'm having a great time!!!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 10, 2012)

PICS or it didnt happen!!  LOL  Glad you are having a good time on your visit!!

I dont think you caught Sea Bass did they look like the first pic below?  That is a sea bass, or the second pic which is a red drum aka red fish (and I think some call it a spot tail bass?)...  or maybe a whiting, third pic, I dont think the Sea bass come in that close to shore..


----------



## shanna (Jun 10, 2012)

I have no idea what they were but a local or loco guy called them sea bass, they were only 6 inches long.  Went back to the Jekyll pier area and and caught some more flounder. Ran out of minnows and discovered the bait shop closed at 6pm.  Went on the pier and a guy had some minnows, refused any money and then showed me how to clean the fish. Eggs and flounder for breakfast tomorrow???  Why not..Then went to to the Rah Bar but no live music...  People have been great here in Georgia, almost as friendly as people in Nebraska.  Having a great time and so is my wife.


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually I have caught some small black bass like that from the pier myself as a kid.  I would guess they are still there.  Judging from the wind this weekend you were better off to fish right where you did.  Congrats.


----------



## shanna (Jun 11, 2012)

Still a good bite for the flounder on mud minnows by the Jekyll pier.  Then did some surf fishing north of the soccer complex.  Small whiting, sharks, and rays.  Had one big fish on , while using some cut bait.  Never saw it... Wife wants to do some sight seeing today in the Historic district.  Where to go for happy hour??  thinking of The Jekyll Island Club, looked like they have a decent happy hour. Not sure where I'll fish tonight... Oh, the flounder and scrambled eggs were great...


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 11, 2012)

loving the play by play! and yes...juvenile sea bass show up around inshore structure almost year round.


----------



## shanna (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know what twittering is but I may be doing it.. Going to Savannah tomorrow, might fish before leaving. Then it's fishing with sharkfisher on Wednesday, hope the weather is OK.  Had some sweetcorn bought west of Kingsland and flounder for supper , we both loved it..


----------



## sea trout (Jun 11, 2012)

sharkfighter how did u get all those pictures of my fish!!!!!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 11, 2012)

sea trout said:


> sharkfighter how did u get all those pictures of my fish!!!!!!



I must be yer evil twin brother since they are all me, lol, and thanks to those that posted that the sea bass come in that close, I never saw or heard that but I am a dam yankee so am still learning.

I am taking shanna and his better half on Wednesday so he will see what they look like assuming the federales dont close them between now and then!


----------



## shanna (Jun 12, 2012)

Caught some shark right behind the Villas this morning.  One was a cool little hammerhead, I bet they get bigger than the one I caught.  Anyone want to fishing on Thursday??? Off to Savannah..


----------



## Rodsmith (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll say one thing for you shanna, you sure make the most out of a vacation! Savannah....sounds like you are keeping the wife entertained as well, and thats always a good thing. Believe me, it's not a good thing to ignore the wife and fish all the time...they don't like that, or at least thats what I heard someone say on a trip to Cherokee once...too many trout streams up there for this old boy to hang around camp... Probably won't do that again!


----------



## shanna (Jun 12, 2012)

Savannah is a cool city, I teach American history and a little more has happened in Savannah than Omaha.  On the way back we shared a shrimp dinner at B&J's, had no idea what shrimp really tasted like. It was so good.... Fished for some flounder, but the bite was slower.  Getting packed for the fishing trip tomorrow, I'll have a hard time sleeping.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 12, 2012)

shanna said:


> Savannah is a cool city, I teach American history and a little more has happened in Savannah than Omaha.  On the way back we shared a shrimp dinner at B&J's, had no idea what shrimp really tasted like. It was so good.... Fished for some flounder, but the bite was slower.  Getting packed for the fishing trip tomorrow, I'll have a hard time sleeping.



WED
NW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...BECOMING E IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 FT.
A CHANCE OF CATCHING LOTS OF FISH LOL,  

Planning on taking him to CCA or L reef with KC as backup, He don't know where that is but most of you all do.  If we dont catch over 100 fish I will eat my hat.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jun 13, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> WED
> If we dont catch over 100 fish I will eat my hat.



UPDATE???
Hope you're not having to go bare headed after you got back!!

Shanna, it's good to know our coastal offerings and hospitality is hitting a high note for you.


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 13, 2012)

shanna me and a couple guys will be at the water tower north of the soccer complex this afternoon


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 13, 2012)

No hat eating needed. Met up with Shanna and his wife about 730. seas were dead calm and ran out to CCA.

A bsb about a minute after we anchored. Then he caught a nice sized Trigger and Remora along with a ton of BSB, Grunts, ring tail porgies and ruby redlips but no cobes.

Ran over to KC. Caught a nice Cobia and had a second one break off. Caught a little tunny, crashing baits on top. Bait all over the place but didnt see any kings at both KC and CCA. Caught a nice 22 Inch Spanish Mack. Continual BSB Bite all day.

Saw a sea turtle right behind the boat and some Dolphin (mammal), they are from Nebraska so they dont see our bountiful nature every day.

Anyway they were a great couple and it was an amazing day on the water. Hit some cold rain on the river on way in and a hot cup of she crab soup at Fish Tales put us right.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 13, 2012)

More pics..


----------



## shanna (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm tired!!!!  Thanks Sharkfighter, I had the time of my life!!! Great weather  tons of fish,and I think some pictures will be posted later.  The wife had a great time too.  Had some she-crab soup..yum!!! Where to fish tomorrow?  Maybe I should just quit after today. Thanks again Sharkfighter!!!!


----------



## roperdoc (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't quit yet! I've been to Nebraska, and you won't be able to do all this back there.
 Thanks for the updates, and glad yall are having a good time. You've opened our eyes and helped a lot of us see and appreciate what we are blessed with here. I hope you continue to enjoy your time here.
 I'll try to savor my time here a little more instead of just daydreaming about those fat Nebraska deer I'll be chasing this fall!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jun 13, 2012)

Shanna, enjoyed reading your post  Glad you came to Georgia coast and enjoyed yourself. You did pick the right place to visit.  Sounds like you really enjoyed yourself.  Come back for some good ole southern hospitality.  Thanks again for the play by play of your visit. I enjoyed it.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 13, 2012)

awsome fishing trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
looks like y'all caught a great variety of fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
trigger fish is one of my favorite eats....looks like y'all got a nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanna (Jun 13, 2012)

I love Georgia, we have two more days, and we're going to make the most of it!!


----------



## shanna (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks a million, Rob!  You're one of the most considerate fisherman I've ever had the pleasure of fishing with - had a good time and you made my husband a very happy man.  Make sure you tell your wife thank-you for letting us have you for the day.  If you should ever get the chance to come to Nebraska, we would love to return the favor.  Good pictures!


----------



## shanna (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to get a bigger shark and a red fish.. Want to fish that creek on the sound end of Jekyll on a outgoing tide but how to get there and still have a tide to fish.  Just bigger chunk of meat for the shark? Why am I sitting here and not fishing?


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 14, 2012)

Sharkfighter, I almost printed that picture of the black sea bass to deep fry!!!


----------



## shanna (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe we should have tried one of those BSB..  Caught some small sharks and some bait behind the Villas this morning, then went to the water tower south Jekyll and fished the surf.  Small sharks and sting ray.  Tried bigger bait but didn't get bigger fish.  Plan on trying there tonight.  Visited St. Simon and ate at Southern Soul and shrimp and grits at Gnats Landing.  A lot more people there, the wife got in some shopping.. I hoping for something to spool me fishing tonight, going back to the water tower area.  Tomorrow we're going to Amelia Island for part of the day.  Any ideas?  She wants to sit on the beach and watch me fish..  Where to go.. Thanks...


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 14, 2012)

Shanna..go to the south end of Amelia Island. Right before the Bridge on the left going south...there is a little state park there..$2 a head to get in..that is right on Nassau Sound and on the front side is the ocean.  Might be a bit of a walk if you dont have a 4WD but worth it..good fishing in the sound or on the front side for Spanish Macs..Pompano...nice beach..good fishing..


----------



## shanna (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks.... Went to the Jekyll Island Club for a Happy Hour drink, what a joke!!!  Drink was overpriced and the shrimp tasted like sillypuddy compared to B&J's in Darien. It's all a learning curve...


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, try Mudcat Charlies on the Altamaha River in Brunswick/Darien.  And in Shellman's Bluff: Speed's Kitchen.
The shrimp cannot be beat there and at Mudcats the grouper
Poboy is beyond compare.  Neither place is overpriced, in fact, they are a real bargain.  Do not be in a hurry at Speeds since everything
is cooked to order.  The atmosphere at Mudcats is good, too.  
Enjoy and welcome to the Georgia Coast!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## shanna (Jun 15, 2012)

It's the last day....Here on Jekyll, what would be the best time and place to catch a bigger shark? Soaked  big chunks of cut bait from 8-9:30pm but nothing. Thanks...


----------



## Rodsmith (Jun 15, 2012)

Shanna, The excitement we are reading and feeling in your posts take me back to when I first visited this place in the 70's. Now that I have lived and fished here since 1980, it has sort of become just the norm, and I have grown used to it and take it forgranted most of the time. I think I will begin to look around once again and just see what we are blessed to have in a home and fisherie here. It is only now that I visit my old home, the mountains of NC, that I realize just how beautiful it is...funny how we grow used to something and forget how to appreciate it. Thanks for the enlightenment, and I am happy to hear that you had a good trip. Remember to take a little sand home in your shoes...that means you will always come back for another visit. All the best to you and yours sir!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 15, 2012)

shanna said:


> It's the last day....Here on Jekyll, what would be the best time and place to catch a bigger shark? Soaked  big chunks of cut bait from 8-9:30pm but nothing. Thanks...



Tides....  High tide was about 5:15 and the two hours  after tide change will be best in either direction.  Although the slack tide is going to be the worst.  

http://www.saltwatertides.com/cgi-local/seatlantic.cgi

Were you able to get the bait out far enough?  the bigger ones will be beyond the breakers... many like to kayak them out but just be sure they are as far as you can.  

If you can get some live bait like a whiting, cut one side of it removing the side fins so it will swim erratically.  Also a smaller then a  plate sized ray will work.  

Good luck.  And PM me an email and I will send you all the pics from the Trip.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 15, 2012)

what kind of fish is that looks similar to a tuna?  Bonito?


----------



## shanna (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got back from Amelia Island. Pigged out at T-Ray's for breakfast, we're loving the grits and then went down to the south end to the state park.  Caught plenty of fish mainly on shrimp, though I got hold of a small live mullet and fished that for almost hour.  Lady fish, nicer whiting, small BSB,and a very winsome toad fish, and a number of jacks?(had a bright yellow tail and pulled hard). Then stopped Gary Allen meat market for BBQ later. Love the food here!!! Have to start thinking of packing, I don't want to leave..


----------



## shanna (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm going to fish tomorrow from 6am til 8... then pack.. High tide can't travel far...  Jekyll pier?  Have lots of frozen bait... Eating the ribs and beans right now.  Life is beautiful...


----------



## shanna (Jun 16, 2012)

Caught some puppy drum this morning, but the buzzer has gone off, I want to play more , but I have to get on the bus.    Sweet Georgia!!!  Thanks ....


----------



## erock (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good time! A friend of mine who has a sailboat at the marina said she met you the other day. We were all hanging out on the dock yesterday morning and just out of the blue she asked me if I had ever heard of this "Outdoor coastal georgia website thingy"(lol) and that she had met a guy from Neb. who was doing alot of fishing. I'll take the laptop down there today and show her all your adventures. Safe trip home!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great thread; glad you enjoyed you trip!!


----------



## shanna (Jun 17, 2012)

Instead of being surrounded by water, I'm surrounded by cornfields again... God Bless America and great Fathers!!!!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jun 17, 2012)

Great job yall! Im looking forward to our trip or trips? Next week sharkfighter! Im excited.


----------



## bouymarker (Jun 19, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> PICS or it didnt happen!!  LOL  Glad you are having a good time on your visit!!
> 
> I dont think you caught Sea Bass did they look like the first pic below?  That is a sea bass, or the second pic which is a red drum aka red fish (and I think some call it a spot tail bass?)...  or maybe a whiting, third pic, I dont think the Sea bass come in that close to shore..



'bout time ya learned how to fish ya'self...

i recall somebody i took once who came with me 'inshore' fishing and brought offshore equip....hmmm...

yep...sea bass will come in shore closely..

this jewel was caught off tybee pier









seriously, if ya spend enough money and time you eventually learn the spots...good deal sharkie


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

I enjoyed all of the posts, thanks for sharing your trip.


----------

